# 500px Portfolio vs Wordpress



## 412 Burgh

Hello,

has anyone used both of these that could provide input? I think WordPress would be a little bit more customizable. Looking for reviews on one or the other! Both would be lovely! 

-Zach


----------



## spacefuzz

For a custom portfolio I would use wordpress, I always viewed 500px as more of a flickr style site.  But it also depends, what is your portfolio for?  Friends? Gaining Business? Spiting enemies?


----------



## 412 Burgh

Eh right now it's more or so for family to view photos

I love the full screen photo ones with the small nav bar at the top that gives you the options to go into more traditional style pages. But for school next year ill need one and I'm sure ill use it for business when the time comes.


----------



## PhotoWhoa

412 Burgh said:


> Eh right now it's more or so for family to view photos
> 
> I love the full screen photo ones with the small nav bar at the top that gives you the options to go into more traditional style pages. But for school next year ill need one and I'm sure ill use it for business when the time comes.



If you can only choose one, go with wordpress. It's a lot more customizable. 500px is extremely easy to use, however I don't know if you're able to use it for business purposes.

SmugMug works well too =)


----------



## 412 Burgh

haha thank you for all the replies.. Looking into wordpress tonight. I'm thinking about going with a .me website!


----------



## Bmalt

If your only purpose is to share photos online, that's what flickr or 500px are for, and they take no time investment.  If you need an actual website that attracts traffic then wordpress is very good, but you'll obviously have to invest some time in creating your site.  Both of my websites are run on wordpress.


----------



## Light Guru

If you want your own website I would say check out squarespace.com it's supper easy to use


----------



## EONOnly

Wordpress is extremely easy to use, but takes some time to set up. My site runs on Wordpress engine and I'm very happy with it. On the other hand, if your only purpose is to view and store photos to show them to your family, then Flickr or 500px are simply easier. I have both Flickr account and Wordpress blog - best of both worlds, I think.


----------



## Alex_B

... if it is to share images with family / friends only, I would check if 500px has the possibility to restrict access to selected people, or if they can be password protected. I doubt it has such options

If not, remember you are sharing images with the whole world then.

Wordpress allows private posts and hence can be restricted.


----------



## daniel1979

Hello!
500px is an excellent way to promote your photos and your personal website. You have the advantage of having a wide exposure and you can compare your photos with the others from the gallery. The photos are not curated comparing with 1x, but they are promoting the popular photos.
To make a long story short, if you want exposure, 500px is definitely a good choice.


----------

